# Enkei LF-10's of MKV GTI



## Blympie (Mar 3, 2007)

Pics of the new rims.


----------



## Blympie (Mar 3, 2007)

I would just like to say thank you to Tire Rack for getting me the wheels asap. Thank you Tire Rack


----------

